
What Bots can do with parallel group interaction, that websites and apps can’t - alyxmxe
https://hackernoon.com/what-bots-can-do-that-websites-and-apps-cant-7ded8e679788
======
larakerns
The unique value proposition of bots is that they're embedded inside groups of
people, as naturally as group chat. I think we'll be seeing more of this trend
in the coming year.

